# الترياك كمفتاح الكتروني



## MOUDY99 (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن دارة نكون عم نستخدم فيها ترياك بدل الريليه بس على شرط تكون نبضة الادخال خارجية اي 5 فولط

كرمال الله باسرع وقت لاني دخت وماكانت تركز معي


----------



## zeid25 (9 يناير 2010)

لم تذكر نوع التيار الأساسي هل هو متناوب ولم تذكر اي شيء عن طبيعة النبضة الخارجية 
وعلى كل حال في معظم الحالات يمكن استعمال الترياك ولكن ليس في كلها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يناير 2010)

خى
هذه هى الدائرة






تدخل النبضة 5 فولت من اليسار
المحول لعزل التراياك و جهد 220 المتردد عن دائرة التحكم Firing
فى حال عدم الحاجة لإستخدام محول يمكنك الغاؤه ووضع المقاومة 1 ك باللون الأخضر


----------



## MOUDY99 (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا استاذ ماجد ولكن لي طلب عندك انا اريد ان اتحكم بالترياك عن طريق دارة 555 والترياك سيكون مشغل حمل يعمل على المنتاوب 220 فكيف استطيع وصله والحمل سيكون باستطاعة 16 امبير

شكرا لمساعدتك


----------



## MOUDY99 (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا استاذ ماجد ولكن لي طلب عندك انا اريد ان اتحكم بالترياك عن طريق دارة 555 والترياك سيكون مشغل حمل يعمل على المنتاوب 220 فكيف استطيع وصله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يناير 2010)

كما شرحت ال 555 تغذى المحول وهو يغذى التراياك


----------



## MOUDY99 (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا بس سؤال صغير مانوع المحول المستخدم وكيف اطلبه من السوق اي ماذا اقول للبائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يناير 2010)

اسمه pulse والنوع المتخصص تجده عند الجمال او النخيلى لكن يمكنك استخدام اى محول 1:1 وهدفه هو العزل فقط


----------



## MOUDY99 (12 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omaralwfhy (18 يناير 2010)

والله يا ريت التعمق أكتر بتطبيقات الترياك

مشكورين عالجهد المبذول


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (23 يناير 2010)

;كل احترام وتقدير


----------



## omaralwfhy (29 يناير 2010)

ياريت يكون في معلومات تفصيلية أكتر
متل المواصفات الفنيةورقم الترياك المستخدم
شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## مكارم مدينة (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء شرح المعلومة الاتية عند التشغيل بدون محول ووضع مقاومة كيف تتم عملية اشعال الترياك +الحمل المراد تشغيلة على الترياك ريلية 12 dcv


----------



## مكارم مدينة (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء رقم الترياك المستخدم شكراا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بدون محول ستتم عملية الإشعال من خلالها فوظيفة المحول كما سبق لى الشرح هو فقط لعزل 220 فولت عن المستخدم لحمايته فقط لا غير
رقم التراياك حسب الحمل المطلوب فطل التراياكات تصنع بحيث يكون تيار البوابة حول 200 مللى أمبير أى ما يفتح الصغير يفتح الكبير أيضا


----------



## بوعبد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور​


----------



## saad_srs (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مكارم مدينة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

طالب منكم طلب لو سمحتم دائرة تضاف الى الموبايل عند الاتصال يعمل ريلاى للتحكم فى دائرة الكهرباء الخاصة للسيارة لمنعها من السرقة والتحكم فى ايقافها عند السرقة جزاكم الله كل خير(الاميل الخاص)([email protected])


----------



## مكارم مدينة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*إذآ جلست في* *الظلآم** ,, **بين يدي الملك العلآم** ,, *​*استعمل* *.. { **أخلاق الأطفال** ,, *​*فالطفلُ إذآ طلب شيئا ،، ولم يُعْطَه** .. { **بكى حتى يأخُذه*​​*فكن أنت هذآ الطفل** ,,* *وأطلب حآجتك*​


----------



## saed4529 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------

